# Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August 2013



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Our summer sale is now on and will run until the 25th August. Use coupon code "SONOSUMMER" on checking out to receive the discount!

http://www.sonokinetic.net/


----------



## oxo (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

i can not find "project infinity".


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

Sonokinetic Ltd has discontinued all co-productions as from June 1st 2012. This product is no longer available because after Sonokinetic became a Ltd/LLC/BV/GmbH management decided only to continue the 100% Sonokinetic productions. 

We've been very pleased with this library and if you own a version of this product Sonokinetic Support regarding this library will be available and continued. http://www.sonokinetic.net/support/faq/#q26

We are always investing in new unique instruments and high quality samples. For more information on this please stay informed on our latest releases through our social media network or don't hesitate to contact us again. 

Next up is an exciting new orchestral library!


----------



## oxo (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

thanks for your answer.


----------



## BenG (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

I was looking to pick up either Tutti or Vivace, but instead got both as well as Da Capo in a bundle and 40% off. Great deal!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

I'm considering the Ethnic Bundle , Tutti , and Arpeggio. Would love to hear what users think of Tutti.


----------



## BenG (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

Well, I have had a little bit of time to play with both Tutti and Vivace and they are exactly as advertised, pre-recorded transitions, stings, and so on. 

They are recorded very well, I love their sound as well as the different mic and section options for mixing. The score feature is very informative as well.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been trying to get into your site for quite sometime but it seems to be down.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

I've been eyeing out the Ney for quite a while, and I checked it out again when the sale was announced. It sounds great! However, there's a couple of things I'm wondering about. I've listened to the demos on Sonotkinetic's SoundCloud page, but from what I can gather the demos mostly features the pre-recorded phrases? Looking at the YouTube video I didn't get much of an impression of the playability of the instrument itself. And I'm wondering if it's possible to get even close to the pre-recorded phrases when playing the instrument by hand or by programming it carefully. But then I assume that the phrases was played live?

Personally I could't care one bit about pre-recorded phrases in any sample library. In this case it's very useful to give an idea of how the instrument is played, the scales etc. Now, this is just my stance on pre-recorded phrases and I think many composers find a good use for them. But what I would like to know is for example how much of this 7 GB library is samples for the playable instrument itself? How deeply sampled is it? Are there "vibrato" samples in there? I'd just like to get convinced this instrument is as playable as I hope it is.

If any of my fellow board members have this library, I'd love to hear your experiences!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

With libraries such as the Ney, the focus is always on the performance elements of the library, otherwise it would be next to impossible to capture the realism and playing style of the instrument. However the libraries do contain many features to assist you in better placing them within your compositions.

There are no vibrato samples contained within the instrument, however, if you listen to Sascha's demo, you will hear the results that can be achieved by using a breath controller. That composition also indicates what is achieved with the performance elements, and what is achieved with the playable instrument.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

3 days left to pick up a bargain!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

Just picked up the Ethnic Bundle. Downloading now , about 1/3 of the way there. Still debating on Vivace and Tutti hmmmmmm...

Wow!! I am just blown away at the quality of the sounds and production in this bundle. Really stoked about Desert Voices Refurbished , Sultan Drums , Sultan Strings and Voices of Israel. I haven't even gotten to the Ney or Shahrazad yet. Kudos to Sonokinetic. Now if only they could record Sheila Chandra for a vocal library .....


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

Glad you are enjoying them


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

Final 24 hours of the sale!


----------



## shakuman (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

The coupon code doesn't work!! >8o


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 25, 2013)

Picked up Sultan Drums. Sounds great! Thanks for the sale!

Mike


----------



## shakuman (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

SONOSUMMER code doesn't work for me any solution? :roll:


----------



## shakuman (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*



shakuman @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> SONOSUMMER code doesn't work for me any solution? :roll:


?? :roll:


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

The sale has ended as of 8PM CET yesterday, so the coupon code has been disabled.

btw, check scorecastonline today for a talk about our new orchestral product 'Minimal' that is glowing very bright at the horizon


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*



Sonokinetic BV @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> The sale has ended as of 8PM CET yesterday, so the coupon code has been disabled.


:(


----------



## jleckie (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*



Sonokinetic BV @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> The sale has ended as of 8PM CET yesterday, so the coupon code has been disabled.
> 
> btw, check scorecastonline today for a talk about our new orchestral product 'Minimal' that is glowing very bright at the horizon



Philip Glass as a sample library. Sorry guys. Sounds tedious and quite frankly...boring.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*



jleckie @ 8.28.2013 said:


> Sonokinetic BV @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > The sale has ended as of 8PM CET yesterday, so the coupon code has been disabled.
> ...



I think it sounds interesting. They are going in a right direction. I have Vivace, but can't use it much because all of it is recorded with the orchestra at the same time. Recording sections separate is the right way to go.


----------



## hector (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*



jleckie @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> Sonokinetic BV @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > The sale has ended as of 8PM CET yesterday, so the coupon code has been disabled.
> ...


Before you have even heard a note! Perhaps Sonokinetic just not sell the library now because afterall if you find the Philip Glass sound boring everyone else will... what a silly post, apologise for mine on top but your post, wow. Perhaps we should all go around to things we find boring and tedius and point them out to everyone huh?! That sure is productive because everyone have the same taste and requirement...


----------



## jleckie (Aug 28, 2013)

Hector,

I heard plenty of notes. They play an example on the score cast podcast. It's boring, and it's my opinion. If my opinion bores you then that's how it goes.

Sorry not a fan of phrase libraries anyways. IMHO, the only way to make phrase libraries even less effective is to do them based on styles like Philip Glass.


----------



## hector (Aug 28, 2013)

jleckie @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> Hector,
> 
> I heard plenty of notes. They play an example on the score cast podcast. It's boring, and it's my opinion. If my opinion bores you then that's how it goes.
> 
> Sorry not a fan of phrase libraries anyways. IMHO, the only way to make phrase libraries even less effective is to do them based on styles like Philip Glass.


Then why to bother posting in here? You know its a phrase library, which you say you dont like, What would be the point to go to everything you disagree with and you find boring and go 'hey this is boring!!'. Completely pointless... Dont like phrase libraries, dont have to read this page or dont buy it.. Your post provides nothing but negativity and lack of respect from personal opinion in their commercial announcement thread they pay for... Sorry to clog it up but it just seems to be a lot of this kind of post on here and its unnecessary.

Back to the library I am excited to hear what is in it and what it can do, also to see how flexible this is as a phrase library.


----------



## jleckie (Aug 28, 2013)

The difference between my opinion and yours hector is that you feel you need to attack me personally regarding my opinion. I am entitled to mine and you are entitled to yours.

How is this for a more balanced approach:

Tutti and Vivaci are very well recorded.
DeCapo I am thinking about buying.
The Minimalist library I would not buy.

Personally I think Sonokinetics time is better spent on DeCapo expansions and improving the way the phrase libraries work, for example, how about creating phrases that are more composer friendly, i.e. by adding a variety ways of ending a particular phrase for example.

Anyways, Thats a subject for another thread perhaps?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

All will become clear on Minimal soon. We want to make sure we are happy with everything before making an official announcement. I can however say that Minimal is a huge and very versatile instrument, its no 1 trick pony


----------



## Vovique (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Summer Sale 40% off until 25th August*

Hi, Sonokinetic team! As a very happy DaCapo user, I set aside $1000 for the rest of you marvelous orchestral products, and hope your traditional summer sale comes soon :D


----------



## tmm (Jun 13, 2014)

Please don't bump threads like this… it got me really excited over nothing :(


----------



## PJMorgan (Jun 13, 2014)

tmm @ 13th June 2014 said:


> Please don't bump threads like this… it got me really excited over nothing :(



Me too :( :(


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 13, 2014)

well, got me interested in minimal. all this time i thought it was something else. i checked it out in details and look awesome. too bad no summer sale. i would of totally got it. for now, ill wait .


----------

